# The Fat Lady Dun Sung



## DL Rupper (Nov 6, 2009)

Place:  Yuma Arizona

Well folks after 15 years I hit the wall.  Total burnout.  I sold the RV on Craigslist in 3 days.  Well I almost gave it away.  Nobody has any money and the banks will not loan any money on a 1995 RV.

After cleaning and waxing the ole gal for 15 years my knees gave out and the heart to get out and climb up and down the RV to keep it looking good just got up and went.

Looking back on the experience I would do it all over again.  It was great.  It's just time to move on. 

Marilyn and I wish you all the best as you folks are the best.

DL


----------



## vanole (Nov 6, 2009)

RE: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

DL,

Always enjoyed your posts.  Sorry to hear you have hung it up.  I hear you on the knees.  I surely hope you continue to contribute on the forum.

"Fair Winds and Following Seas"

Very Respectfully,
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

Dang DL we ARE TRULY sorry to hear this from you. I have never met you  but consider you a friend and true Rv,er. I and all the others on here will miss you and as Jeff has stated don't give up on us, please stay on the forum as we need some of your wisdom. I surly hope that you have a great time and just sit back and recall all the great places you have travel and be thankful you had a life that most of just dream of. May God continue to bless you and Marilyn and happy retirement.


----------



## utmtman (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

Gonna miss ya DL and was sure lookin forward to catchin ya in passin but hey I cant blame ya.  Some days the way my health bothers me I too think about givin it up but I just started so gotta give it a hard shot.
Hope all your future plans go well, good luck to ya fer sure.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

We don't give a hang about your RV, just you keep on smelling that diesel smoke (even if it's only in your mind) and keep on posting.

You've got a lot to contribute, and I would still like to see your contributions at my forum, DL. (Just don't get mad at ME!    :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

DL just because you doh't have a TT or 5th wheel or MH doesn't mean you can't be an RVer.  That Dodge got lots of recreation left in it.  And there are plenty of places left to go and see.  I am an RVer since birth I just didn't know it.  I don't think I could live thinking that I would never be out on the road at least on the weekends and the occasional jaunt to LA.  I definitely don't think it is the MH that makes me an RVer.  Whatever I am in is an RV because I am on a recreational trip. :approve:   You will just have to adjust your sleeping accomodations that's all.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

DL,
Sorry to hear this, but I bet you won't stay off the road.  If you are ever in my area come see us.  If I ever go thru Dayton again, I will call and maybe have lunch.  
Yes, stay in touch on here.  We all like giving you, you know what, about that Dodge smoke!!


----------



## big bilko (Nov 6, 2009)

RE: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

Know how it is with the knees.I have to watch my better half do all those chores. May you be happy with what you do and I will miss the good natured banter about the diesel smoke (etc.)Good luck from Down Under .BIG BILKO.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 6, 2009)

RE: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

Never thought I would hear those words from DL. But all those years of criss crossing the country must really hold some memorys. And I'm sure some aches and pains too. We had the pleasure of meeting Marilyn and DL. And hope we get to bump into them again. They have an open invitation to our home anytime. But DL, do hang around the forum. You sure do add a bit of spice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

RE: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

man that is way to bad DL ,, but u gota do whatta u gotta do ,, i feel for u ,, and i know u'll be going thru traveling withdrawls ,, but as most other's have said , hang in here (forums) u contribute alot ,, and i mean that ,,, btw if ken does meet up with u ,, u'll be buying the lunch    :laugh:  :evil:     jk u ,, ken would buy ,, but do take care ,, and stay in touch ,, PLEASE   :approve:


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

Well DL, I can only imagine the things you have seen and done in your 15 years of RVing.  Congratulations   .  I also see you've surpassed the 3000 mark for posting.  I just hope that that number continues to rise and I wish you both the best in for the future.  Thanks DL.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

DL......memories can never be taken away......and I'm sure you have a ton.  Marilyn will have to keep an eye on you.... or she might find ya sleeping under a tree in a hammock.....dreamin of that white smoke comin out the back of that ole Dodge.  Anyways, if your gonna be near Indy, send me a note and you got a place to sleep if your coming through.....between April and early Sep.......otherwise, stop in at melbourne beach, fl....between mid Sep and late March.....and ya got another place to sleep.  God Speed and stay safe.......and stay on the forum as much as you can.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

Thanks All.  It's been a BLAST.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

U are gonna still bug us from time to time right??? DL  :question:  :question:


----------



## sparkyonline (Jan 1, 2010)

RE: The Fat Lady Dun Sung

I just joined this forum page and your title caught my eye.  I do not have an RV but I am looking to get one and what you said makes me feel like I am making a great decision.  I have a young family and I am looking for experiences and togetherness.  With very few words you made your RV experience one I wish to experience for myself.  Good Luck to you and a Happy New Year!


----------

